# Is it possible to MAKE an external Hard drive EnCLOSURE?



## chaos4001 (Aug 3, 2005)

That's right, I wanna make the ENCLOSURE. Not the DRIVE.

The way I see it, I would just need some spare cables or something, right?
If not, I'll buy one, but I wouldnt mind saving the bucks and making my own case from scratch. I have the metal, or plastic, just need a knowledge of what cables, how to hook it 
with a USB cable, etc. 

Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It would be possible. You need a power source to power the hard drive so you would need a power supply. You would need an interface for IDE to USB or firewire as well.


----------



## chaos4001 (Aug 3, 2005)

Cool.

So... where could I get this stuff?
I hate geek squad too....


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

You would also need a controler card. Forget about building one, they are so cheap these days--unless of course you want a challenge.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yep cheaper to buy one.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=+external+Hard+drive+EnCLOSURE&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I would imaging the bare component cost of the USB interface and drive controller components, plus the SMD assembly tools would be about 100 times the cost of buying the drive case complete. The physical cabinet would be the simple bit.

Trying to buy one-off LSI controller ICs and working out the connectivity and circuit desighn would be somewhat challenging. Then having a custom circuit board built, and investing in SMD soldering tools....


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://seagate.com/products/retail/external/usbfirewire

Had the 300 GB at best buy for I think for $169.00 on sell the other day.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Build it:
http://www.addonics.com/products/io/adideu2.asp


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Thats not "building", thats assembling!
Far too easy ... no challenge.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

He didn't say he wanted to build circuit boards and solder components. Go over to CD and start a thread regarding buliding vs assembling, I am sure it will fit right in with the levee debate about topping vs breaching.


----------

